

Ask HN: Online Therapy? - aantix

Anyone from the HN community attend online therapy sessions and if so, who do you recommend?  Looking for someone who performs CBT or mindfulness training.
======
dawson
I've met and worked with the founders of
[http://www.psychologyonline.co.uk/](http://www.psychologyonline.co.uk/) and
can recommend their service. It's the leading provider of online CBT in the UK
and for the NHS, however, they also offer an international private service
called Thinkwell [http://www.thinkwell.co.uk/](http://www.thinkwell.co.uk/)

------
bitcuration
How does online therapy work?

